
The Anonymous Culture Cops of the Internet - CapitalistCartr
http://nautil.us/blog/the-anonymous-culture-cops-of-the-internet
======
brudgers
_they asked subjects, namely Amazon Mechanical Turk workers_

Researchers surveying people paid to give the researchers the kind of answers
they want.

